# [Off, sort of] Need replacement for Cable box clock!



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Since getting my TiVoHD set up with cable cards (two, since they didn't have any M-cards, but that's another story...), I find I am really missing the clock on my old cable box. I've searched Amazon and eBay, but can't find a simple replacement. I was hoping to find a small(ish), plain, digital, lighted clock to sit next to the TiVo. I'd rather not get a full blown alarm clock as I want to avoid yet another thing to plug in. I was hoping to find a battery operated clock. What do you all use not the old VCR/cable box clock is gone?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The info button when watching a recording and the Play button when watching live tv


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

TiVo's on screen clock?

I activate this while watching a recording.

Select, play, select, 9, select, play


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, WT! I know that! I don't want to have to think about the time, I just want it to be there when I glance around. I did think about a cheap, analog wall clock, but in the morning I need something more precise.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Something like the above?

http://www.google.com/products?q=led+clock&scoring=p


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ebf said:


> Oh, WT! I know that! I don't want to have to think about the time, I just want it to be there when I glance around. I did think about a cheap, analog wall clock, but in the morning I need something more precise.


They make wall clocks with minute hands now...


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

Trade your HD with somebody's Series 3?
I have mine in a cabinet so I never look at it.


----------



## jterwelp (Apr 27, 2004)

There was a lengthy thread in the Premiere forum on this topic:
LED Clock add-on suggestions for Premiere?

Hopefully, you'll find something you like in that thread.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

I use a Braun Travel Alarm clock. Cheap, analog and battery powered.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

jterwelp said:


> There was a lengthy thread in the Premiere forum on this topic...


Thanks for the link. Good to know I am not alone.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I ended up getting this, shipped from China arrived in 14 days. Not the best option, but runs on usb power for the ever-changing, always on backlight while a watch battery runs the LCD clock. Not sure how well it keeps time. I'd still rather a battery or usb powered LED clock, but this will do for now.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, that clock did not keep time. I started my serach again and fount this one Modern LED Wood Wooden USB/AAA Cube Alarm Clock. It can be powered by battery or usb and looks pretty nice. The only thing I don't like is not being able to turn off the toggle between time and temperature.


----------

